Ask HN: Best books/resources to learn investing? - ehudla
======
sfs1
The Intelligent Investor by Benjamin Graham.
[https://www.amazon.com/Intelligent-Investor-Definitive-
Inves...](https://www.amazon.com/Intelligent-Investor-Definitive-Investing-
Essentials/dp/0060555661/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1512554444&sr=8-2&keywords=the+intelligent+investor)

